# ...fish that jump



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

ive decided to make this thread for people to pool together a list of fish that can potentially or known to jump out of its tank.

First of all, im sorry to hear of everyones losses of a fish jumping out and not being able to make it back in the water in time.

i'll start the list, and correct me if im wrong.

1. Arowana 
2. Pleco (?)

haha, and thats all ive got, so please chime in.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

my big orange gourami pulled a leap of faith a couple weeks ago, luckily i was suffering from insomnia that night.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

ive had a couple of bettas jump and kill themselfs


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

im guessing cories could also jump since mine likes to do a quick surface for air from time to time


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

to add to the list:

snakeheads, bichirs, guppies, danios, balas


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

All types of Hatchet fish are notorious jumpers - Isn't surprising considering they occupy the top portion of the tank - you need to keep the tank fully covered if you're keeping them.
There are also many varieties of other fish - some that you would least expect, that jump if they're stressed, or there is something out of whack with the tank - presence of ammonia - a rapid rise or decline in pH - all kinds of other factors. Over the years, I've had tetras, rasboras, & several other types jump.
Never a Cory though - and I've kept many of them over many years - they just often go to the top to replenish a little oxygen - no problem - it's normal behavior for them - they're not jumpers.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

We have had two Clown fish take the leap.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Neat thread, in my experience

Mbuna will chase each other right out of a tank, Victorian cichlids as well are jumpers as well, 

Snakeheads will take any chance to jump or crawl out of a tank, Rope fish as well and need VERY secure lid's. Aro and Spotted Gar both jump, Solid lid will keep them in.

Never had my Bichirs jump or leave the tank although endlies make a hell of a splash when they go up for air!

Oh and Betta's had a few of them jump as well


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of mine that have jumped:

Fei Feng aka Flagtail Phoenix
Pink Tail Chalceus
Giant Betta (through a teensy gap, he didn't survive )
Cardinals
African Dwarf Frogs


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

Dalmation Mollies. We have had two jumpers (one survived, the other did not). None of my corries have jumped though but they are also in a different tank that was much easier to make jump proof.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I had all my harlequin rasboras jump out of the tank once.

It was strange because I had 8 of them for about 6 months or more, then one morning I couldn't see a single one in there. After a while I found them all spread around on the floor near the tank. I don't know if it was a tank condition thing that caused them all to decide to jump around the same time, or whether they all followed each other like lemmings, but every single one did it in the same night.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> We have had two Clown fish take the leap.


I had one clown fish jump... RIP Nemo, lol...


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

interesting. never thought some of those mentioned fish were jumpers.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I also had a peacock,a hap,and a Jack Dempsey jump out. All survived. The latest one was actually 2 days ago. I almost fell asleep,when I heard this banging noise,so I went to see if it was the blinds. It was a windy night so I thought the blinds were banging around, but it turned out to be my peacock. He jumped out of the tank and landed on the glass and started flopping and hitting the light fixture. I grabbed him quickly and put him back in.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Jun 1, 2011)

My cory's I would say could make it out of the tank. I have a full lid, but they take some hard leaps to the top quite often.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I've only had Guppies, Plecos, and neon Tetras jump while I was medicating their tank. Otherwsie I havn't had any fish jump out and kill themselves (thank lord)


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

ive had two of my bettas jump. the one has only done it that one time the other was a cronic jumper.. hes been missing for 2 weeks i believe he made the leap when i cleaned the tank and my cat got him cause theres no sign of him anywhere that or jumped into a nother males section and was killed and eaten.. I also swear or few of my cories would have made the leap if the tank wasnt coverd.. i used to hear them ping of the lid on occations when their was in my room!


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I left the lid open on one of my tanks "once" and had one of my discus take the big plunge.....


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Peacock Bass


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had a guppy, betta jump out at night and even a chili rasbora jump out during a water change.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Never a Cory though - and I've kept many of them over many years - they just often go to the top to replenish a little oxygen - no problem - it's normal behavior for them - they're not jumpers.


 ^^^ same experience for me. I have them in several open-top tanks, never an issue.
my jumpers: killies, SAEs, least livebearers, amano shrimp (well, climbers I guess

many fish will jump in the right circumstances - it's a basic predator evasion.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I had few bettas jump. One female jumped out of the 20g with fully covered top! I found her dried out on the carpet in front of the tank. Could not figured out hos she did it.One male jumped on the counter while I was changing the water in his tank, while he was in small cup. He got his name after that - Mr. Jumpy. That was while back, he just died couple of weeks ago from old age. He was close to 4years old.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well to be honest almost all fish will jump out of a tank if given reason too.
I try to keep tanks covered to prevent this and to prevent stepping on a catfish with dem spines.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> Well to be honest almost all fish will jump out of a tank if given reason too.


so true...


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Last week when I was trying to net some fish that were being re-homed, I had a Red Zebra jump out of the 1/2 full ice cream bucket, not once, not twice, but 3 times. I finally had to put the kid on tight as I was netting his pals. My guess is he didnt want to go. LOL 
Other than that I found a dried up guppy on the floor behind the stand once.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Great idea for a thread! I don't keep lids on any of my tanks so I have had a few take the leap of faith over the years. 

Leporinus, Killifish, Bala Shark are the most recent in my memory. Suprised to hear about the bettas jumping, i've never had one do that.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Fish/tank inhabitants that took a leap of faith for me:

amano shrimp 
hatchetfishes (down to 3 from 15)
clown loaches
denasonii barb
endlers
comet goldfish
shellies - multies & occellatus
betta
cardinal tetra
blue ram

The only ones I saved are the ones that jumped out during feeding time. Maybe a coincidence, but the remaining hatchets stopped jumping out when I started placing the dried up hatchet carcasses right on top of the glass lid for the survivors to stare at. :bigsmile:


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

My Fire eel, spotted gar strangley enough.. Rocket gar many times (had 2 and one junmped out during a BBQ so...) Rope fish a couple times and deffinately peacock bass! Oh and oscars occasionally too :S


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

20 years ago, I had a community tank - peaceful.
In amongst the slurm was a prized Tire Track Eel about 12-14". I think he was valued @ about $125 bucks back then. I forget as I bought him from my employer which was Brighouse pets, so he was @ cost for $25.
I fed the tank one morning before work, and he was all tangled up in the shag rug - Eeep! Needless to say I was late to the Pet Shop.
He snuck his way out of the smallest cut-out too.
I treated a bucket of water and proceeded to clean all the carpet lint off. All of His slime coat came off. I picked up a divider from work and kept Him alone long enough to heal.
When I tore the tank down the next year I sold Him back to work for my $25.
Tough little dude.


----------

